# Amazing (Canadian) Thanksgiving cake



## atomicsmoke (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't have a sweet tooth but I was floored by this cake made by a friend we visited for Thanksgiving.













IMG_20141013_181714.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Oct 14, 2014






The leaves on top were edible creations . Those around the cake (bottom) were real leaves "painted" with sugar or chocolate.













IMG_20141013_181801.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Oct 14, 2014


















IMG_20141013_182009.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Oct 14, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Oct 14, 2014)

Very pretty!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## java (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice! You have a tallented friend.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 14, 2014)

I like those acorns!


----------

